
Live Periscope Streams - dpweb
data:text&#x2F;html,&lt;script&gt;new EventSource(&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;scopesearches.com&#x2F;feed&quot;).onmessage = function(e){ document.write(e.data.replace(&#x2F;(http.*)&#x2F;,&quot;&lt;a target=_ href=$1&gt;$1&lt;&#x2F;a&gt;&quot;)+&quot;&lt;br&gt;&quot;) }&lt;&#x2F;script&gt;
======
bahador
i enjoyed this. thank you. nice to see people using sse!

